# up the flagpole: life size rat fink?



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

hi guys
just running this up the flagpole, to see if there is interest. this isnt a model kit per se, but theres enough crossover interest here in the character to make it a good place to judge the feasability.

big daddy roth's rat fink, about 40 to 48 inches tall, cast in rigid foam urethane prefinished. it would of course be licensed. (theres no sense in even contacting the roth estate until i know whether or not its worth doing in the first place.) retail price about $300.00.

let me know. thanks!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Funny you should mention this - I recently acquired some Ed "Big Daddy" Roth over-the-head deluxe masks made by Paper Magic Group/Don Post Studio a few years ago. I kept one of the Rat Fink masks for the express purpose of making a "life size" figure for my Halloween display. Now I know how big a life-size Rat Fink is!

BTW, I would not be getting one, but good luck on the endeavor.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I would be all over that! You make 'em and I will buy one.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

With all due respect, raze - how do we know that the Revell Rat Fink _wasn't _life size?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy Flintstone Studios has several Ed Roth & Rat fink kits in his line. He has a Roth license! Check Jimmy's stuff out at his site www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com
Jimmy's stuff is reasonably priced .


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> big daddy roth's rat fink, about 40 to 48 inches tall, cast in rigid foam urethane prefinished.





Mark McGovern said:


> With all due respect, raze - how do we know that the revell Rat Fink _wasn't _life size?


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.bikemenu.com/photos/artX/bigdaddyedroth/brother%20rat%20fink.gif[/IMG-LEFT]



Good point. Just how big is the "real" Rat Fink supposed to be?




Is that a giant Rat Fink, or a tiny bike?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great idea!! The rat fink stuff always seems to be in demand on flea bay. Several years ago, there was, I kid you not, a Big Finkie resin figure out. I will try to dig up some pics as I painted a couple. There also was a larger resin fink in an Edsel. I will post some pics of that also. I still have that kit, but couldn't spend the several hundred the guy wanted for the box. It was cool and in color, but the price was way beyond my budget at the time. So, yes, there is interest in Rat Fink for sure!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Er, scot - that's _Brother _Rat Fink - perhaps the runt of the litter? Maybe he's on one of those miniature motorcycles that you see clowns ride. Then again, those kits were all "box scale", so we may never know for sure. Just for comparison, I caught a rat in my garage on New Year's Day that had a body between eight and ten inches long (forgive me for being too squeamish to pull out a tape measure to get an exact length). He might have fit on a 1/8 scale bike, I guess...


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

*rat fink in edsel*

Here is the larger scale Rat Fink in Edsel, he is resin, as is the car. The engine was included from a truck kit. The rear view mirror is a dental mirror, the gear shift knob a dice from a dungeon game.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That model looks GREAT! I like it!

I'm not sure if Ed Roth really liked the Edsel or not though. In the movie, he kinda slams it.

The popularity of Ed Roth stuff is insane! I have guys that are allways asking for me to have it in my store. Perhaps when the store size is reduced and I'm able to save 1/2 of my rent $$$, I'll probably take a better look at hunting some down.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks MadCap. What movie was it mentioned in? I would love to track it down and watch it. I agree, the Roth stuff never seems to lose interest. When I sold the re-released kits, I was amazed at the prices they brought me. Big Daddy lives on!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Tales from the Rat-Fink.


----------



## dragplaque49 (Dec 8, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> hi guys
> just running this up the flagpole, to see if there is interest. this isnt a model kit per se, but theres enough crossover interest here in the character to make it a good place to judge the feasability.
> 
> big daddy roth's rat fink, about 40 to 48 inches tall, cast in rigid foam urethane prefinished. it would of course be licensed. (theres no sense in even contacting the roth estate until i know whether or not its worth doing in the first place.) retail price about $300.00.
> ...


have you made this new size 44" rat fink ? let me know. thanks


----------



## rbswelder (Mar 22, 2014)

*Rat Fink as a Passenger*

I would be in on this purchase! Did the project ever move forward?

Also, I am building a T-bucket, which I know that my wife will not want to ride in much. So I was thinking about building a life-size rat fink to ride with me. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on materials, light enough to lift in & out, but durable and sun resistant. Fiberglass? Paper Mache? Plaster? Foam?

I would appreciate any advice and/or counsel.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Mark, Ray Heikes (razorwyre1) Passed away on January 14 of this year.
I had made a few purchases from him over the past few years but I never heard of this Rat Fink being made. It would have been cool if it were made like the Grave Walkers or the Alien head Ray sold to me...the Alien head is my avatar (right beside my name top left) and is a foam filled 1:1 scale item.
Denis


----------

